# Eclipse und Tabulator



## WeirdAl (2. Aug 2007)

Hi,
kann ich eigentlich Eclipse beibringen 4 Leerzeichen anstatt eines Tabulators zu machen sobald ich auf die Tab-Taste drücke?

Cu
Alex


----------



## Guest (2. Aug 2007)

Ja, in den Einstellungen. :wink:


----------



## WeirdAl (2. Aug 2007)

Mh,
ich bin blind


----------



## SlaterB (2. Aug 2007)

ist das noch eine Frage? dann Gegenfrage: 

auch zu 'bl..', 'eclipse tabulator leerzeichen' bei google einzutippen?


----------



## WeirdAl (2. Aug 2007)

Nee, das sollte nur: ich war blind heissen.

Das war nen Schnellschuss-Thread den kein Mensch brauch, sorry 

Cu
Alex


----------

